# Any Decoration Ideas?



## AnieWills (Jun 16, 2012)

I got a one bedroom apartment and I just move in last month. Honestly, the whole place looks dull and still barren. I painted it blue since it's my favorite color. But I'm not still happy with the outcome. I guess it lacks with proper wall decoration? But if I put some wall display like painting or portrait (which is my original plan to put), do you think it will jive with my chosen blue paint color? 

Any of your suggestions will be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

